# Dudas sobre componentes para bafles



## Ketsova (Ene 31, 2013)

Hola, gente del foro, tengo 4 bafles iguales y les *qu*iero reemplazar los componentes, por otros de mejor calidad para usarlos en una potencia Behringer Inuke 3000, mi idea es poner un subwoofer de audio car en cada uno, cambiar los driver tambien de audio car y los tweeter de plastico por unos bala, quiero q*ue* dejen de lado la potencia ya q*ue* mi duda va de la mano de la impedancia, porq*ue* el sub es de 4 ohm y el driver tambien, pero el tweeter es de 8 y aparte de eso son 4, mi pregunta es como se conectaria esto y cuanta impedancia tendria??

Y me falto aclarar algo, los bafles no venian con divisores de frecuencia y tampoco los pienso usar por ahora, ya q*ue* la potencia en rms ronda los 700W, y la mayoria de los q*ue* ya vienen armados son hasta 400W y si los armo me llevaria mucho tiempo jaja.

Si alguno necesitaba ese dato, repito la pregunta, teniendo en cuenta los datos q*ue* mencione, ¿como conecto el sub de 4Ω, el driver tambien de 4Ω y los tweeter de 8Ω? y otra mas ¿cuanta impedancia me daria esta conexion? y otra de yapa ¿recomiendan algun tamaño de cable para la conexion de los componentes?

Gracias espero sus respuestas, Dj Frik!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2013)

Ketsova dijo:


> Hola, gente del foro, tengo 4 bafles iguales y les *qu*iero reemplazar los componentes, por otros de mejor calidad para usarlos en una potencia Behringer Inuke 3000, mi idea es poner un subwoofer de audio car en cada uno,


 
Esos parlantes de auto son una porquería 



> cambiar los driver tambien de audio car y los tweeter de plastico por unos bala, quiero q*ue* dejen de lado la potencia ya q*ue* mi duda va de la mano de la impedancia, porq*ue* el sub es de 4 ohm y el driver tambien, pero el tweeter es de 8 y aparte de eso son 4, mi pregunta es como se conectaria esto y cuanta impedancia tendria??


 
Necisitás un divisor de frecuencia , si , si o si




> Y me falto aclarar algo, los bafles no venian con divisores de frecuencia y tampoco los pienso usar por ahora,


 
Minimo llevaría un capacitor en serie con el driver y otro con el tweeter ¿no?



> Si alguno necesitaba ese dato, repito la pregunta, teniendo en cuenta los datos q*ue* mencione, ¿como conecto el sub de 4Ω, el driver tambien de 4Ω y los tweeter de 8Ω? y otra mas ¿cuanta impedancia me daria esta conexion? y otra de yapa ¿recomiendan algun tamaño de cable para la conexion de los componentes?


 
Con el divisor de frecuencia la impedancia sería de unos 4 Ohms

Sin el divisor la impedancia sería de 2 fuegos = driver y tweeter.

Saludos !


----------



## Ketsova (Feb 1, 2013)

Hola DOSMETROS, vos me recomendas que use un divisor de frecuencia, pero donde consigo uno que sea como minimo para 600W?? Casi todos los q*ue* se encuentran en internet son de entre 100W y 400W, igualmente estaba pensando en armarlos pero no tengo ni idea de calculos de bobinados, gracias... Igualmente espero mas opiniones, no me quiero quedar con una sola jeje!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 1, 2013)

¿ Quien armó ese bafle ? poné fotos por favor

El woofer ese chino anda por los 250 Watts , y tanto la corneta como los tweeters la potencia es "de programa" no individual.

O sea que entre todo sumarás 350 Watts 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/divisor-frecuencias-crossover-8691/

Aqui tenés uno todo hecho , el alambre ponele de 1mm² de sección

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_crossover.php

Saludos !


----------



## Ketsova (Feb 1, 2013)

Despues subo fotos para que los veas, muchas gracias por pasarme el link para hacer el cross, y cuando pueda comprare mejores componentes para los bafles, saludos y gracias de nuevo!


----------



## Ketsova (Feb 4, 2013)

Tengo otra duda DOSMETROS, si no tengo chapitas para armar el nucleo de la bobina, que puedo utilizar?? O como puedo armar los bobinados con nucleo de aire?? Desde ya muchas gracias!!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2013)

Fijate por éstos post :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=calculo+de+crossover&sa=Buscar&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Ff32%2Fdudas-sobre-componentes-bafles-92347%2F%23post767110&ref=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fusercp.php&ss=6040j2212200j20


----------

